# Now ready for Prime Time!



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

In this previous thread:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=85500&highlight=ready+for+prime+time

I had posted some lightweight skewers I had been testing and had quite a few inquiries into their availibility. They now are!

Juan



http://stores.ebay.com/Professional...QQcolZ2QQdirZQ2d1QQfsubZ8549748QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Nice! Now we'll have to see what the original m2 racer skewers continue to sell for in the auctions!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

wow! I am seriously tempted.
why did I have to go into this forum?? I told myself "no more chi chi bike parts purchases"


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

40 grams a pair? Jeebus!

What's the weight limit on those puppies?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I don't believe there is any. It's a skewer. I would click on the link and email Ernie via the contact option on Ebay and ask him. If you find out any different you can post the information here.


----------



## Mark16q (Oct 19, 2004)

why is one pair $88 and the other $94? They look identical.

mg


----------

